# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Manual?

## rene1981

Hey Rylan,

is there a manual with how to build and how to calibrate the printer within the kit?

Gr. René

----------


## DrLuigi

I am sure they wouldnt just give you the kit without any information ^^

Even tho its probably pretty simple.

----------


## JamesCooper

Yes, there will certainly be instructions with the kit.

----------


## 3dman

That's great news James.  Can't wait to get my printer!!

----------

